# الكود المصري الكامل للأعمال الصحيه+الكود العالمي الكامل للاعمال الصحيه



## م/زيكو تك (19 مارس 2009)

* الكود المصري للاعمال الصحيه مشتملا على التصميم والتنفيذ

اتمنى ان يفيد المهتمين بمحطات المياه الشرب والصرف الصحى (روافع - تنقيه - شبكات)
الاجزاء الخمسه



http://www.4shared.com/file/66915988...f37/___98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66916529...a1/____98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66917315...9e/____98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66918195...bae/___97.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66918778...62f/___97.html*​





التركيبات:
ideal standard
http://www.4shared.com/get/89080893/612f2c99/___online.html;jsessionid=853F9C6BDBD0C9C5EC638153 B2354C98.dc113






كتب مهمه بالعربي:
شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي
*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ207.pdf*
ورش كهربائية وصحية
*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ206.pdf*


الكود العالمي للاعمال الصحيه
http://ifile.it/h7rma94


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مارس 2009)

روعة يا زيكو 

و هاكذا يتضح لنا ان مصر لازالت عامرة بالكنوز

***************** زيكو عضو متميز


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

فعلا مهندس متميز يازيكو 

لقد نقلت المشاركة إلى موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة ، بعد إذنك طبعا 
--------------------------------------
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إعتذار*

*الأخ زيكو إنظر فى آخر ماكتبت أنا تجد رابط موضوعك بالكامل وأرجو تقبل إعتذارى*​* 
** وشكرا للأخ زيكو تكييف*​* 
**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125060*​


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مارس 2009)

يا باشا الجزء الخامس لا يعمل و يرجى عمل اللازم

فى مشكلة فى اللينك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*الفاضل المهندس زيكو*

*الفاضل المهندس زيكو 
قدمت لك إعتذارى ولم تقبله بل رددت بأنه أسلوب غير محترم 
عموما شكرا 
ولعلمك أنا عندى كل الأكواد التى تعرفها والتى لاتعرفها من جميع دول العالم فأنا زميل بجمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين الدولية ومقرها الولايات المتحدة 
وحسبت أن نقلى لمشاركتك هى تشجيع لك لكن يظهر أنا أخطأت 
وأرجو من المشرف الفاضل المهندس شكري بحذف المشاركات الخاصة بالمهندس الفاضل المحترم زيكو
وشكرا ​*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*لمشرف الفاضل المهندس شكري*

*أرجو من المشرف الفاضل المهندس شكري بحذف المشاركات الخاصة بالمهندس الفاضل المحترم زيكو
**وشكرا *​


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (10 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> *الفاضل المهندس زيكو ​*
> *قدمت لك إعتذارى ولم تقبله بل رددت بأنه أسلوب غير محترم *
> *عموما شكرا *
> *ولعلمك أنا عندى كل الأكواد التى تعرفها والتى لاتعرفها من جميع دول العالم فأنا زميل بجمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين الدولية ومقرها الولايات المتحدة *
> ...


>>>

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

الأخ الفاضل / م .مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لا أعتقد أن الأمر يستحق أن يصل إلى هذا الحد ، وبصفتك مهندس كبير ، فإننا نتوسم فيك الخير ومن ثم تبادر حضرتك بحذف مطالبتك للمشرف بحذف مشاركات الأخ زيكو ، لأن المشاركات طالما رفعت على المنتدى ولا يوجد فيها خروج عن ضوابط المنتدى .. تصبح من حق الجميع أن يستفيد منها ،ولا مبرر لحذفها ،كما أننى أهيب بالأخ زيكو قبول إعتذار المهندس مصطفى .. والإعتذار من شيم الأفاضل والأكابر ، لأنه لا يقلل من مجهودك الإستفادة من مساهماتك فى أى موضع طالما لا تزال تحمل إسمك ، إحتراما لجهدك
وأتمنى من كل قلبى أن نسمو فوق هذه الخلافات البسيطة .. وفقنا الله وإياكم للخير

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## almarwany983 (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا زيكو نخدمك يوم عرسك


----------



## yasoooo2005 (13 مايو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششكرا
زيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لو عندك كود الحريق تبقى باشا


----------



## نبيل عمار (6 يناير 2010)

اشكركم جدا على الكود المصرى للأعمال الصحية واتمنى ان يوجد لديكم شئ عن محطات معالجة مياة الصرف الصحى 
م / نبيل عمار


----------



## mohamedff_2007 (8 يناير 2010)

*ششششششششششششششششكرا
زيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لو عندك كود الحريق تبقى باشا*​


----------



## هيما هيما (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا زيكو


----------



## hikhodary (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الكود و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karoma2007 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور*

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن الجزء الخامس غير صالح


----------



## صفدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن رابط الجزء الخامس لا يعمل


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (24 أكتوبر 2010)

زيكوووووو باشا
جزاك اللة خيرا
يا ريت تبعتلى الكود الدولى للاعمال الصحية لان الرابط لا يعمل
محتاجة ضرورى جدا
شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

نامل تحديث رابط الكود العالمى


----------



## محمودجمعة الكردي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كلنا أخوان وزملاء,. خيركم من بدء في السلام ,,.
عن أبي الدَّرداء قال: «*سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْه وسلَّمَ** يَقُولُ: مَن سَلَكَ طَرِيْقَاَ يَبْتَغِي فِيْهِ عِلْمَاً سَهَّلَ اللهُ لهُ طَرِيْقَاً إلى الجَنَّة، وإنَّ المَلائِكَةَ لَتَضَعُ أجْنِحَتَهَا لِطَالِبِ العِلْمِ رِضَاً بِما يَصْنَعُ، وَإنَّ العَالِمَ *
*لَيَسْتَغفِرُ لهُ مَن في السَّمواتِ ومَن في الأرضِ حَتَّى الحِيْتَانُ في المَاء، وفَضْلُ العَالِمِ عَلى العَابِدِ كَفَضلِ القَمَرِ على سَائِرِ الكَوَاكِبِ، وإنَّ العُلَماءِ وَرَثَةُ الأنبِيْاءِ، وإنَّ الأنبِيْاءَ لمْ يُوَرَثُوا دِيْناراً ولا دِرْهَمَاً، وَإنَّما وَرَّثُوا العِلْمَ فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ أخَذَ بِحَظٍ وَافِرٍ*».


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng-mustafa (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## jassim78 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ِكرا جزيلا


----------



## abeer mah (24 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحتم ... الكود العالمي لا يعمل ممكن اضافته


----------

